
Ask HN: How do I get my first 100 users for a dating app - testelastic
I am a few months away from releasing my dating app built for south asians living in the USA. This is a niche community and I wanted to know what I could do to get my first 100 users ? I am running a few ads right now, but wanted to know other suggestions you guys have.<p>Thank you !
======
ramraj07
If by south asian you mean Indian (and neighbouring), perhaps forums such as
/r/India are an option. You could also find student association Facebook
groups for some target universities to advertise/post. It's locked down but
after that you can also try the snapchat/tinder approach of advertising in
parties!

~~~
testelastic
thank you !

